# I suppose  use of a fowling blunt would be cheating...



## Big Don (Jul 1, 2014)

Just, you know, more realistic...


----------



## crushing (Jul 2, 2014)

I take it this is like paintball and it's people v. people.   I wonder how getting hit with one of those arrows feels compared to getting hit with a paintball?


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 2, 2014)

prolly hurts a bit less but the bruises would be bigger cos the tips on the arrows are way bigger than a paintball


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2014)

I only see one arrow for each player dose that mean you win or lose with one shot


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 2, 2014)

don't know - they're not carrying a quiver though so must be


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2014)

crushing said:


> I take it this is like paintball and it's people v. people.   I wonder how getting hit with one of those arrows feels compared to getting hit with a paintball?



It would depend on the draw strength of the bow


----------



## crushing (Jul 2, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It would depend on the draw strength of the bow



Yes, like paintball and for safety, they probably have rules that put an upper limit on the speed.  Maybe 250 - 300 fps?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2014)

crushing said:


> Yes, like paintball and for safety, they probably have rules that put an upper limit on the speed.  Maybe 250 - 300 fps?



They're recurve bows but I doubt they are the 40lbs draw type, even with the blunt that could do a heck of a lot of damage as the shaft went through the blunt end into the target. Likely they are no more than 15lb draw. probably 10...or possibly they are completely insane and going 20 or higher


----------



## Tgace (Jul 2, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I only see one arrow for each player dose that mean you win or lose with one shot



I wonder if you can pick up misses shot at you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2014)

Just looked this up "Archery Tag" and it appears they allow up to 40lbs but they recommend 30 to 35 lbs...:hmm: and no throat protection in site....I'm thinking this more of a study in whether or not Darwin was right.

But these are the official arrows, and the tip looks like it is not at all aerodynamic and it may be soft enough so I could be wrong


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2014)

> I suppose  use of a fowling blunt would be cheating...



I'm thinking using any other blunt would be a real bad thing so fowling blunt would likely get you a red card 

My first thought however was a small game blunt....also would likely get you kicked out of the game


----------

